# Pics from Baffin Trip



## SPECKLEMERED (Mar 21, 2009)

Put in at Bird Island ran to Baffin VERY Windy caught a couple nice one's She (Trout) was 26 3/4 almost 5lbs caught on Corky and Da Red was 23 caught on natural Gulp shrimp......got back to San Antonio went to be and could still feel the rocking and rolling when I closed my eyes.....when it tuff the tuff get going.Im Gone......................


----------

